# Fuel consumption on CI carioca 656



## Wooders (Jan 26, 2009)

We brought a carioca 656 (based on the ducato 2.3 130ps engine) in March this year and are happy in ever aspect but i am a bit concerned about the fuel consumption, as we are only getting about 18/19 mpg. the van has now covered 8000 miles but has not really improved since new. i have had the injectors checked at the local Fiat dealer and they say all is ok.

I would be interested to see what consumption anyone else with the same van is getting


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
I think you have every right to be worried.
I have a 4 ton 3 ltr A class & can manage 24.5.
Sorry I cant help you more.
GC.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have a Carioca 705 on the same chassis with the same luton front. We get about 23mpg solo and about 22mpg towing the Smart.
These vans have a massive air dam at the front called a luton front. I am happy with 23mpg as that matches our last two motorhomes, both of which had luton fronts.
It is a matter of speed, we never cruise at more than an indicate 56mph (53mph actual), with cruise control on.
Increase the speed above 60mph and all you do is burn fuel.
Gerry


----------



## Wooders (Jan 26, 2009)

GerryD said:


> We have a Carioca 705 on the same chassis with the same luton front. We get about 23mpg solo and about 22mpg towing the Smart.
> These vans have a massive air dam at the front called a luton front. I am happy with 23mpg as that matches our last two motorhomes, both of which had luton fronts.
> It is a matter of speed, we never cruise at more than an indicate 56mph (53mph actual), with cruise control on.
> Increase the speed above 60mph and all you do is burn fuel.
> Gerry


many thanks Gerry, looks like I willhave to ease off the old right foot a bit, must admit I still tend to cruise around 70mph on motorway etc.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Yup, see a lot of motorhomes cruising at 70mph plus. I thought they were leisure vehicles. Driving at that speed is neither leisure nor pleasure.
Gerry


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

We've also got a CI 705 and according to the trip we are averaging 23.8mpg. The engine is still new (2k) so I'm expecting this to improve as more miles go on.

I tend to sit on motorway at 60mph (speed confirmed off sat nat, not speedo) with cruise control on.

What are your type pressures set at as, I'm told this makes a big difference. Ours are set to 70 at the front and 75 at the back.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Wooders said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Carioca 705 on the same chassis with the same luton front. We get about 23mpg solo and about 22mpg towing the Smart.
> ...


Also, limiting acceleration, improved anticipation, keeping the van rolling whenever possible at junctions and roundabouts and going a little slower when with the wind and a little slower against it will give positive results.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

aldhp21 said:


> We've also got a CI 705 and according to the trip we are averaging 23.8mpg. The engine is still new (2k) so I'm expecting this to improve as more miles go on.
> 
> I tend to sit on motorway at 60mph (speed confirmed off sat nat, not speedo) with cruise control on.
> 
> ...


Done a lot of urban and off motorway use this year, which hasn't helped the fuel consumption. Will get a better idea when we go to france later this month.
Gerry


----------

